# creepy crawly in shrimp tank



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i found this creepy thing in my tank, i took it out but im afraid that there might be more. at first i thought it was a shrimplet since it was only 5 mm long, but it had 4 long legs and buggy eyes and the tail split into two ends. is this dangerous to have in my tank?

edit: it's actually got 5 legs.. i assume one fell off, so it's definitely an insect.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

ilam said:


> i found this creepy thing in my tank, i took it out but im afraid that there might be more. at first i thought it was a shrimplet since it was only 5 mm long, but it had 4 long legs and buggy eyes and the tail split into two ends. is this dangerous to have in my tank?
> 
> edit: it's actually got 5 legs.. i assume one fell off, so it's definitely an insect.


its a dragon fly nymph probably came from your plants
and they are predators and will eat your shrimps.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

if the 'tail' splits are really obvious, it's probably a damsel fly nymph (the 'tail' is the gills). dragonfly nymphs are bigger and bulkier. I feed mine daphnia, midge larvae and white worm.

dragonfly 1st photo
damselfly 2nd photo
emerging damselfly 3rd photo


----------

